# Neuer Herr der Ringe-Film: The War of the Rohirrim wird ein Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Herr der Ringe-Film: The War of the Rohirrim wird ein Animationsfilm*

						Mit The War of the Rohirrim entsteht aktuell ein neuer Film im Herr-der Ringe-Universum. Obwohl Verantwortliche schon an der Trilogie mitgearbeitet haben, wird der Spielfilm unabhängig von der Amazon-Serie produziert. Außerdem handelt es sich um einen Animationsfilm.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Herr der Ringe-Film: The War of the Rohirrim wird ein Animationsfilm*


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

Einen Animationsfilm finde ich zwar nicht ganz so prickelnd aber ich werde mir den wohl angucken.
Weil ich die Welt von Mittelerde einfach faszinierend finde.


----------



## Julian K (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Einen Animationsfilm finde ich zwar nicht ganz so prickelnd aber ich werde mir den wohl angucken.
> Weil ich die Welt von Mittelerde einfach faszinierend finde.



Sehe ich genau so, nur dämmert bei mir gerade ein wenig die Angst, dass HdR nun auch bis zum geht nicht mehr ausgeschlachtet werden könnte.

Also das Universum birgt unfassbar viel Potenzial für viele viele tolle Geschichten, aber oft steht das "leicht verdiente" Geld dann noch sehr viel weiter oben in der Prioritäten-Liste.

(Finde es z.B. auch ganz schlimm, was mittlerweile mit den Warhammer-Universen passiert, TW in allen Ehren, aber gefühlt kommt gerade jeden Monat ein neues Spiel mit Lizenz heraus oder wird angekündigt. Ich bete, dass das nicht mit HdR passiert.)


----------



## VeriteGolem (11. Juni 2021)

Es waren goldene Zeiten als Christopher Tolkien noch dafür gesorgt hat das das Franchise nicht so ausgeschlachtet wird. Es wird wie mit Star Wars werden. Früher legendär, heute lacht man drüber. Star Wars ist doch ein laufendes Meme.

Der Hobbit hats ja schon gezeigt. Man kann die Formel anwenden, aber es muss nicht zünden. Die HDR Trilogie begründete ein neues Zeitalter des Fantasyfilms. Der Hobbit war eine Schema F Verwurstung mit Fokus auf maximalen Profit und Merchandise. 
Die Amazon Serie wird *********************. Das weiß ich jetzt schon. Und nen Kulleraugenmüll will ich in der Welt schon garnicht sehen, nur weil es sich günstig produzieren lässt und Amazon sein Castlevania will.

HDR hat nen Sonderstatus. Das Buch hat ein Genre begründet. Der Film die Industrie geändert und Leute sind mit beidem aufgewachsen. Das hat man mit Respekt zu behandeln. Die Serie wird doch son Game of Thrones Abklatsch. Wette ich. Das Einzige was sich gut einfügt war Battle for Middleearth und Shadows of Mordor.


----------



## rum (12. Juni 2021)

Ich beobachte bestimmte Dinge immer gerne aus der Ferne und ziehe Parallelen zu anderen Branchen:
- eine Firma mit, Achtung(!), viel Geld, ...
- übernimmt eine Marke, eine andere Firma oder was auch immer
- es ist völlig egal wie gut und glanzvoll die übernommene Firma war, durch die Übernahme gibt es einfach
- einen neuen Kurs, welcher, oh Wunder, etwas mit (man beachte den ersten Stichpunkt) "viel Geld" zu tun hat

Jetzt schaue ich mal auf die "Übernehmerseite": ein Objekt, eine Marke oder was auch, was so gut war, dass es richtig rein gehauen hat. Mit so etwas macht man gutes Geld. Das kann man ordentlich auspressen. Eh schon schlecht laufende Projekte, Firmen oder Marken, am besten noch mit miesem Ruf, bekommt man nicht vermarktet.

Aus Sicht der gekauften Firma, Person, Marke oder was auch immer sehe ich es aber auch als "ok" an, mit der investierten Zeit nochmal einen finanziell lohnenden Abschluss durch zB. eine Übernahme zu haben.

Und jetzt komme ich zur Sicht des Konsumenten. Das sind wir durchaus alle (nicht?). Ich weiß nicht warum, aber es beschleicht mich einfach das Gefühl, dass WIR irgendwie am Ende einer Kette stehen, welche wir jedoch finanzieren. Und deshalb bekräftige ich immer und immer wieder: kauft nichts im Vorraus. Hängt Euch nicht an eine Marke oder Firma. Löst Euch von alten Treueverhältnissen. Die einzige Sprache, die gewinnorientierte, übernehmende Unternehmen verstehen ist, zumindest in meiner Welt, ein Sitzenbleiben auf Ihren Produkten wenn sie halt schlecht sind weil sie zB. a) nicht fertig b) viel zu früh) und c) unnötig gehypdet/beworben wurden und dann mit aller Gewalt Released werden bzw. in die Kinos kommen. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Filme mit einer Bullshitstory und Standardeffekten. Ich möchte keine Spiele mehr released sehen, die am Anfang so schlecht laufen, dass Sammelklagen kommen und das gesamte Internet einen Hatetrain fährt. Ich hab auch keinen Bock auf Autos, bei denen ein Auspuff nur noch 2 Jahre hält, weil es von der Autoindustrie so gewollt ist. Ihr könnt alle Eure Bullshitprodukte behalten, kein Interesse.

Und jetzt bitte zum nächsten Franchise, welches nach Übernahme X der größte Rotz wird, nachdem es der geilste Shit auf Erden war ..


----------



## XXTREME (12. Juni 2021)

Animationsfilm ? Somit ist HdR endgültig tot....R.I.P .


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Juni 2021)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Animationsfilm ? Somit ist HdR endgültig tot....R.I.P .



Japp.... nennt sicht Gewinnmaximierung... so muss man nicht die dekadenten Gagen der Schauspieler zahlen...


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juni 2021)

Hobbit war schon schrecklich mit dem ganzen CGI. Schaut euch mal Lurtz an und dann Azog. Die Geschichte war auch lahm verfilmt und dann schlimmste überhaupt war Smaug. Smaug ist ein Drache und steht in der Lore sehr weit oben und hier kommt ein Typ auf dem Turm daher und Onehited ihn regelrecht. Wahrscheinlich wird es weichgespült wie Clone Wars oder Rebels.

Das waren noch Filmmomente wo Gimli das Horn Helm Hammerhand nutze. Natürlich auch der Ritt der Rohirin auf den Pelennor Feldern. Hobbit fande ich nur Smaug interessant, der leider im 3. komplett verramscht wurde, und der Kampf gegen Sauron in Dol Gurdur.

Lieber hätte ich ein HdR Spiel im Witcher Format.Die letzen beiden Spiele waren ja ganz gut und gab schöne Einblicke in Gebiete und Figuren. Gibt genug Zeitalter oder Geschichten die da passen würden. Das Silmarillion bietet nun echt genug Stoff.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juni 2021)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Animationsfilm ? Somit ist HdR endgültig tot....R.I.P .


Wieso? Die Filme von Peter Jackson und die Bücher kannst du doch trotzdem noch konsumieren. 

Ausgeschlachtet wurde die Marke schon seit Release der Filme. Da gab es relativ wenig Zeug, was wirklich gut war. Warum hier manche Leute Schnappatmung bekommen, ist mir daher schleierhaft.


----------



## Wired (12. Juni 2021)

Wie kann man so ein Meisterwerk (LotR) nur mit so einem Müll (Animation) zerstören!


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube wir sind da einfach nicht mehr die Zielgruppe. Gibt ja immer noch Leute die Frodo haten, jeder der das gesamte kennt weiß das Frodo der echte Held ist.

Aber man soll ja nicht voreingenommen sein. Ich werde mich überraschen lassen.

Die Witcher Serie war ja auch nicht schlecht und The Mandalorian war auch gut.


----------

